# WTF is this, and why is it so hot?



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

After more Googling, turns out that's the heater core. No wonder I burned myself touching it. I'm just glad it's not something electronic shorting out after the dealership clowns got done messing with the car.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

jfischer said:


> After more Googling, turns out that's the heater core. No wonder I burned myself touching it. I'm just glad it's not something electronic shorting out after the *dealership clowns* got done messing with the car.


...sounds like *Mr. Goodwrench* left you a *lump of coal* for Christmas, New Year, Easter, Holloween and Thanksgiving too!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jfischer said:


> Just had the dealer-installed (which I didn't want) alarm removed and I was checking their work when I got home. Touched this piece of metal and darn near burned my finger. Anyone know what this is, and if it's normally supposed to get so freaking hot? This is the driver's side footwell you're looking at:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a thread about this made already, pretty sure the person who made it had the same reaction as you lol. And yes, your right, it's the heater core.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

iKermit said:


> There was a thread about this made already, pretty sure the person who made it had the same reaction as you lol. And yes, your right, it's the heater core.


I didn't see it until now, I thought it was a piece of electronics given its location which is why I posted in the Electronics forum


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i insulated the pipes there so it wouldnt get so hot by my legs...


----------



## James-man (Sep 22, 2012)

cruzeman said:


> i insulated the pipes there so it wouldnt get so hot by my legs...



Great idea. So here is the score:

1-0 for solvng the footwell panel high heat problem.
0-1 for the other 400,000 Cruze drivers out there that have hot right calves and sweaty accelerator feet.

Uninsulated heater core to inner cabin sounds like a third-grade level design flaw. Say it isn't so.


----------



## wmschoonover (Aug 7, 2012)

I plan to insulate the black duct located under there as well.
Pretty sure that's the outside air path and would explain why the air is warm even if its cool outside. Heater core is warming the air.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

This thread is over a year old, I am pretty sure the pipes are insulated on all 2012+ cars.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Even after driving all day - there is only a small warm spot in my drivers side footwell. It's definitely insulated in my 2012 ECO MT.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I've never noticed it, even after having my Cruze for almost a year now.


----------



## James-man (Sep 22, 2012)

Had the Chevy dealer insulate and now the panel is only slightly warm, as it should be. Easily solved.


----------



## Big Grouch (Apr 16, 2012)

Does this mean the heater core will be easier to change? Seems most cars you start disassembling from the rear license plate and work forward to get the heater core out.


----------

